# Ashford Contry Spinner



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

Hello All!

I have a Kromski Fantasia wheel, but want something that can handle more yarn for plying. I also want to play with spinning bulkier stuff -- I have all these beautiful locks from the Angora goats and I want to spin something that keeps all those curlys intact. Any of you have experience with the Country Spinner? I would love to hear your input!


----------



## Rosepath (Feb 18, 2011)

I really like mine for several reasons: loads of room on those gigantic bobbins, easy to spin on and sturdy yet portable, nice large orifice. 
Just bought an Angora fleece, is it really possible to keep the locks/curls showing in yarn? That would be great (thanks for inspiration!)


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I think that's called Tailspinning. A bunch of vids on youtube by Neauveau Fiber Arts. 
She spins mostly on an Ashford Country Spinner too.

[YOUTUBE]Nso_PgRdyAo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback Rose! I love the size of the bobbins....you could fit a ton of yarn on 'em. Pearl, have you done any tailspinning? I don't know if i want full locks hanging out, but I thought it would be fun to have some random curlies


----------



## Rosepath (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks for the video, so much to try! DragonFlyFarm, I think you'd like the Country Spinner - wish you were closer so you could come over and spin on mine


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

DragonFlyFarm,

A little. I didt use anywhere near what she does in the vid. It was fun though & looked kinda cool.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

I love my CS2! 
I have to say, the only thing I don't like is that I cant see what is going on the bobbin. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E3tjiHHCaOg
here is one you tube,and there are several by Steph Gorin, of Loop yarns.


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks InHisName! I still have not purchased it, but I think this wheel will be my next tool purchase. I just need to find some space in my wool room


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Dragonfly has a wool room. I am drooling. lol!


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

Kasota you are too funny. It started out as my craft room, but now is completely full of wool. My spinning wheel lives in the living room, and my looms live in the "other" bedroom. I think we all need a wool room......the smell is very comforting  Where do you keep all of your fibers?


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

:hysterical::hysterical:Everywhere, except the bathrooms & kitchen.

Its a small place. Its more disorganized than anything.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Where do I keep my wool and my yarn? Well, I haven't much for fleece yet...just two as I am beginning this adventure into the land of Fleecedom. I am waiting for Mother Hildegaard to send my other fleece, though and then I will have three. Right now they are in bags in my kinda-sorta craft room. I haven't much space in this little house. My yarn stash is organized (kinda) in those plastic dresser drawer things that kids use in college. These are tucked up under the eaves in the second story (it's actually a 1/2 story) but pulled away from the very edge a wee bit to allow space for rubbermaid bins of more yarn and stuff. I have baskets (with lids) on top of the dresser drawer things...all the same color and size (sage green) with more yarn in those... and under my bed...and along the eave wall next to my bed...and under the table that serves as my desk. I probably have some tucked in my sock drawer for that matter. My kinda-sorta craft room also has a long table that has my sewing machine...and under that...more bins with fabric and yarn. 

It's an illness, really. It's probably a good thing I don't have a closet.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

An illness sound like a bad thing that needs a cure. I have no intension of being cured of this obsession? Addiction? Illness? Disorder? Life love


----------

